# horse getting grazing muzzle off



## ceristan (4 July 2010)

Hi all.  My horse is getting his grazing muzzle off every day! He never used to be this clever. I have googled about it and seen posts mentioning putting a halter over the muzzle. Has anyone else done this. Sounds a bit dodgy to me - couldn't the horse get caught up on something in the field when on the mission to remove the muzzle? I stable him at night and NEED to restrict his grazing in the day. The muzzle is my only option. Any advice on trying to keep the muzzle on? I've done the fly mask over the muzzle trick which worked for a time but not anymore......Heaven would be restricted grazing....


----------



## Shysmum (4 July 2010)

tbh, i had to give up. Can only suggest a field safe headcollar over the top ? What a pain ! sm x


----------



## xRobyn (4 July 2010)

I've tried a few things.

Just his muzzle and it comes off, but it's more like it's slipping off than him trying to get it off. I used to put his headcollar on with his muzzle, partly underneath and partly on top. I am currently getting away with putting his fly fringe on over the top with just the muzzle and then plaiting a piece of mane to make a loop and threading the headpiece of the muzzle through


----------



## Kallibear (4 July 2010)

Plait the top into his mane. Stops them getting it off everytime.


----------



## sugarlump121 (4 July 2010)

What kind is it?

My boy has the bucket ones, the one he never got off however his new 1 he can... have lent the old one to a friend so haven't been able to compare the 2 yet but both are full- I think 1 is shires the other is roma. His new one had the comfort thing over is head which I think helped him slide it off so I've removed that and made the bit that goes under his chin as short as poss... I also fasten it tight, even though it sounds cruel its better than a poorly pony!


----------



## thatsmygirl (4 July 2010)

What type? 
I found my pony won't keep anything on but greenguards so have 2 with these on with no problems. Expensive but worth it


----------



## ceristan (4 July 2010)

Plaiting sounds an option. I'll look at getting a field safe head collar (money money!) It's the usual type of muzzle, a shires I think. I'll also look at tightening it - he's fat enough already without putting on more. Wish I didn't have to work i'd go riding all day long that would keep him off the grass  Thanks for your speedy replies and the tips x


----------



## chaps89 (4 July 2010)

If you find a way please let me know!
My boy has successfully wiggled his nose out of the greenguard muzzles (even when done up so tightly it was at the point of being cruel/rubbing- just as an experiment mind you to see if he could still get out of it- he could!) and pulled off the old plastic bucket style muzzle in seconds (hardly surprising as only has one strap like a headstall) then I tried one of the webbing bucket Shires style ones, think as it resembled a headcollar it was more likely to be secure enough to stay put, but even with the field safe headcollar over the top it was off in under 10 minutes. 
Luckily I had the greenguard muzzle from a previous horse and borrowed the bucket type so didn't splash out on wasted equipment but it still annoys me that I spent an ill-afforded (as it turns out) £17 on a grazing muzzle that in his removal process he ground dirt into so well I couldn't clean it up to take back, little monster!
Luckily all our grass is now gone so I'm having the opposite problem- how to keep him eating constantly on a bare paddock!


----------



## Cadburys_addict (4 July 2010)

Hi

My friend bought a Greenguard muzzle for her horse and it was off literally within 2 minutes...

I subsequently didnt bother with buying that and have found that the Westgate Comfort Muzzles to be the only one big enough to fit my clydesdale x cob - they come in either navy blue or light blue.

The shires muzzles are too small and the only one I bought I had to make the bucket deeper so that he couldnt push it off under his chin.  I compared my old Westgate with a shire's muzzle and although the bucket did seem deeper than previously, it was just too small...

I removed all the padding bits off the straps under the chin and behind the ears as this did tend to help with the removal of the muzzle.  My boy does tend to keep his on pretty much everyday - since he has had his on this spring/summer its only come off twice.

however, not everywhere stocks these and I have to order them in.....

Hope you manage to get one to stay on....!


----------



## TequilaMist (4 July 2010)

I've given up trying to keep muzzle on the fat mare.Usually gets it off and after 2  days  of that starts major rears when she see it.
She now comes in during the day and out at night.She's not too happy but at least doesn't rear


----------



## NOISYGIRL (5 July 2010)

Ok ...... you need to buy a greenguard headcollar and use the centre strap and extra throat lash to fix to your bucket muzzle (I'm presuming you are using one of these) I also have a fly fringe which in the winter I cut off the dangly bits but leave them on for summer, I'll try and put a picure on if I can, if not pm me your email and I'll try and email you a picture instead as I dont' have much success on here at putting pics on, keep meaning to open a photobucket thingy but havent' had time yet.

maybe you don't have it fitted properly, my horse gets his off once in a blue moon thanks to my customisation ! If I just put it on as it is he would get it off just rolling which he's done in the past, honestly what I've done to mine works.  I do the extra throat lash up quite tight but not enough to strangle him obviously !


----------

